# Pump's Pump Log



## Pump_Daddy (Mar 23, 2001)

Begin phase 2 of the Size Surge 2 beginning monday March 26, 2001

------------------
Got Muscle?
Train hard, play fast, go strong.


----------



## Pump_Daddy (May 14, 2001)

Size Surge 2 sucked ****.   

POF AfTeRShOcK

Bench : 135x 10,7,7
Decline Flyes: 35x 10
Pec Dec: 100x 10,10,10

Military: 
One arm incline laterals: 15x 10
Upright Rows: 75x 10, 9, 9

Chins: 10,10,10
Pullovers: 35x 10,10
Stiff Arm Pulldowns: 20x 10,10,10

Hammer Curls: 25x 10

Seated Calf Raises: 135x 10

Abs: --

Diet:
2eggs 2 toast chocolate milk

protein bar

chicken, lobster, shrimp, rice, tomatoes, peppers

protein bar

beef grill roast, corn, mashed potatoes

tuna sandwhich, peanuts

------------------
Got Muscle?
Train hard, play fast, go strong.


----------



## Pump_Daddy (May 18, 2001)

Friday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Chest

Incline press: 115x 9,9,8
Incline Flyes: 30x 10

Back

Pulldowns: 110x 10,10,8
B-O,B-A laterals: 20x 3

Biceps

Barbell curls: 75x 10

Eggs Toast chocolate milk
Metrx
Ham, approx 6 or 7 oz of chicken, bread, rice, green peppers, peanuts

tuna on rye bread

milk

Tonite is prom night so probably lots of beer!!   Gotta control myself!

------------------
Got Muscle?
Train hard, play fast, go strong.


----------



## Ginni (May 18, 2001)

Prom night..  Man I remember those days!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have fun!!


----------



## Large And In Charge (May 19, 2001)

> *Originally posted by Pump_Daddy:*
> Tonite is prom night so probably lots of beer!!   Gotta control myself!



I'm not bailing you out of jail this time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






------------------
If you build it they will come


----------



## Pump_Daddy (Jun 1, 2001)

PoF AfTeRsHocK

CHest:

Incline Press: 135x 10,10,7
Incline flyes: 45x8

Back:

Pulldowns: 120x10,10,10
B-O,B-A laterals: 20x 10,10,10
Deads: 225x10

Biceps:

Barbell Curls: 75x 10,8,7
INcline curls: 20x 10
Concentration curls: 25x 10 10

Triceps:

Overhead xtns: 55x 10

PROM NITE:










ME IN JANUARY:







------------------
Got Muscle?
Train hard, play fast, go strong.


----------



## Ginni (Jun 1, 2001)

Looks like you had a GREAT night!!


----------



## Pump_Daddy (Jun 7, 2001)

PoF Aftershock

MONDAY

CHest:

Bench: 135x10,10,9
Decline flyes: 45x10

Shoulders:
One arm incline laterals: 20x10,9
Upright rows: 75x 10,10

Chins: 10,10,10
Pullovers:
Stiff Arm Pulldowns:

Hammer Curls:

Seated Calf Raises:

PoF AfterShock

Wednesday

Squat: 225x10,10,10
Leg Xtns: 115x10,10,10
Leg Curls: 75x10,10,10

Stiff Leg Deads: 135x10

------------------
Got Muscle?
Train hard, play fast, go strong.


----------



## Pump_Daddy (Jun 13, 2001)

PoF AfterShOcK

Wednesday:

Squats: 225x10,10,10,10
Sissy Squats: 12,12
Leg Xtns: 135x10,10,10
Leg Curls: 70x7,10
SLDL's: 135x10,10,10

------------------
Got Muscle?
Train hard, play fast, go strong.


----------



## Pump_Daddy (Jun 20, 2001)

PoF AfterShock

Monday

Bench: 135x10,8,8
Flyes: 40x10,10
Military: 65x10,10,10
O-A INcline Lats: 20x10,10
Chins: 14x10x10
Pull Overs: 50x10,10
Stiff Arm PullDowns: 40x10,10,10
Calf Raises: 90x10,10,10


Wednesday

Squats: 245x10,10,10
Sissy Squats: 12x12
Xtns: 135x10,10,10

------------------
Got Muscle?
Train hard, play fast, go strong.


----------



## Juan Rodrigfuez (Feb 11, 2002)

What is your max?  do you ever go heavy with least rep?


----------

